# Surround speakers



## doyle88 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello everyone. Still new to all this but reading as much as I can. I am moving to a new house in a few weeks and will be making a portion of the basement into a dedicated home theater. It will mostly be used for movies, but some music. I recently picked up the Onkyo 809 receiver at a great price from Amazon, Focal 814v towers from accessories4less and Focal 800v center from accessories for less. On those items I've spent a total of $1540.00, which I think is pretty good. 

I now am on the hunt for rear surrounds. It will be a 5.1 system. My question is - do they have to be Focals? I can't afford to pay full price for Focal surrounds. I'd like to only spend about $400-$600 on the surrounds if possible. Anyone have any suggestions? Did I make a mistake by buying the Focal fronts at a good price if I am not willing to pay full price for the surrounds of the same brand?

Also, any suggestions for a very good quality sub to go with my setup for $500 or less?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

For surrounds - Focal 705V
http://dedicatedaudio.com/inc/sdetail/34398

Sub option - HSU VTF-2
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll +1 the HSU VTF-2.
As for the surround speakers, I'm big on keeping them all the same brand and the same line, if that is not possible then same brand different line is a good option as long as they have similar sonic signatures. Of course that is just my preference, many people have had very good experiences with all sorts of mix and match speakers.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Take a look at the hsu HB-1 MK2 should fit nicely into your budget


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

zieglj01 said:


> For surrounds - Focal 705V
> http://dedicatedaudio.com/inc/sdetail/34398
> 
> Sub option - HSU VTF-2
> http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html


That is exactly what I would have recommended. You are going to love the Focals and got them for a simply unbelievable deal.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> That is exactly what I would have recommended. You are going to love the Focals and got them for a simply unbelievable deal.


^^^ +1


----------



## doyle88 (Aug 22, 2012)

This is perfect. Thank you all very much for your help.


----------

